# People think bunny molting is bad!



## Kipcha (Apr 5, 2011)

[align=center]Spring is definitely in the air! I always think that the bunnies molting is bad enough, with 10 rabbits that is a lot of brushing and a lot of hair, but we spent three hours today grooming our two horses. I think we could have knitted another horse just from all the shedded coat![/align]
[align=center]I managed to get some pics today. Keep in mind that this is probably only 1/4 of what they are probably going to shed, they still have quite a bit on them.[/align]
[align=center]














That isn't even all the hair, there was a breeze going through the barn so a portion of it actually blew away before I could get a pic, boy there was a ton hair! And that was just off our two guys!
[/align]


----------



## Yield (Apr 5, 2011)

[align=center]Wowzers! O__O


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2011)

It was mainly me who walked out of the barn with the majority of hair all over her. You didn't have hardly on you! You should have taken a pic of me & posted it to.
:vacuum:


----------



## jujub793 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lol maybe you should sell it to crafters who can use it for stuffing pet beds or pillows or something and make a few extra bucks for all your hard work 
Because that is a lot of hair!!


----------



## nermal71 (Apr 5, 2011)

When I was a kid we used to help run a horse barn....and we had one owner who insisted on keeping a coat/blanket (can't remember what it was called) on her horse all winter. We weren't allowed to take it off and she didn't ride him during the winter months. So when spring came and she took it off all of the molted hair would come off with that blanket and us kids were paid $1 each to comb it off the blanket. That was alot of money to a 7y/o back in the 1970's.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 5, 2011)

I found a coworker who is going to make me a scarf out of my bunny hair, I'm excited to see how it turns out. I figure if I'm brushing him every day might as well do something. People pay a lot of money for an angora scarf.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 7, 2011)

:shock: And I thought my horse's shedding was bad! 
That's insane! 
My boy still has his blanket on (it needs to come off, but he's starting to be pastured 24/7 now unless it's absolutely pouring, and he's a Paint so he would get filthy!) but this week's temps are very low. Every time I take his blanket off, though, his brown hair is on his white, and vice versa. lol. 

Emily


----------



## Anaira (Apr 7, 2011)

I wonder if that would work for This? LOL


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 7, 2011)

Our bull mastiff sheds enough to make another bull mastiff.


----------



## nermal71 (Apr 8, 2011)

Much to my hubby's dismay we put our spring shedding outside for the birds. They love it. He doesn't.


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 9, 2011)

i shall not complain about my two labs and two buns moulting ever again!


----------

